# Workhorse Products Offers New Quick-Release Bracket For Mach Manual Presses



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the new Mach manual quick release pallet, it’s now faster and easier to set up samples on its manual press and then switch them over for production on an automatic. 

This new bracket, which is an option available with any new press or can be retrofitted to an older press, has standard levers that release with a quick flip instead of needing a tool. It can be installed on older presses in 15 minutes or less with only an Allen wrench. 

The bracket makes it faster to replace any of the four pallets that are available for Mach presses including an adult size, a youth size, an oversize, and a leg/sleeve platen. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

